# Cooking blog



## MikeZ (Mar 25, 2011)

So I started a food blog a while ago and still feel like my plating and presentation sucks.. http://zollners.blogspot.com/ Somebody just reccomended that I get some white plates and shoot more at an angle.. *shrug*


----------



## steeley (Mar 25, 2011)

Well.. at least your trying that's more then most and putting it out there for the world to look at takes some balls 
i would say your starting with nice ingredients but your mulling them to much and out come is rather bland and brown looking .
remember freshness and desire to taste whats on the plate .
:chefcut:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Mike, I say keep going and doing what you do, you never know where it'll take you.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 26, 2011)

Mike,

I like your blog's content my only recommendation would be to take some time and work on your photography skills. When I browse blogs or any website for that matter the ones with the best most clear pictures capture my attention and the attention of others. You have many blurry pictures on your blog, which dilute my interest. Let's face it, we live in a society that would much rather see what it is, than read about it if you catch my drift.


----------



## MikeZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Pete, I agree 100% the thing I struggle with most is presentation. I was told to get white plates and use a more white background which will bring out the colors of the food. Also maybe not to shoot the food from above which removes the dimensions of the food. Made spiced molasses orange cookies tonight


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 27, 2011)

More light is better . Those cookies turned out well though.


----------



## monty (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a somewhat different opinion about blogs. A picture is a picture. Sure, it's nice to look at good photos, but if the content insn't there then I don't come back. For me, if the blog gives me no ideas to chew on, or recipies for me to try than I don't bother returning.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 29, 2011)

Ideas are what I go for, but I do stay for the food porn.


----------

